# Meriwether County Club looking for 2 members (Now full for 2018-2019)



## leebhuntin (May 15, 2018)

I have 314 acres looking for 2 members to have 7 total.
The dues are $785 per member. 2 bucks and 3 does allowed. Everyone has their own private area. Wives and kids 16 and under can hunt free in that members area. No guest. Timber land with mostly thick pines with a few hardwood creek bottoms. The pines are big enough now that they can be hunted from the ground or in a short ladder stand and see pretty good. We have a camp about 5 miles away with power and water for a small camp fee paid every fall. There are a couple of campers that can be used but haven't been occupied in a few years. We have our own cooler to hang a deer if needed. We have a work weekend in the fall to bush hog roads, plant several food plots and work on camp, usually after Labor Day.  PM me if interested or text me at 678-951-6589  between 8am and 8pm, thanks. (We are now full, thanks to all for your interest.)


----------



## mph18 (May 16, 2018)

Where in Meriwether?


----------



## leebhuntin (May 16, 2018)

Bout half way between Luthersville and Greenville off hwy 27


----------



## firedog6510 (May 18, 2018)

Any pic of deer u guys kill


----------



## leebhuntin (May 19, 2018)

Cannot get pics uploaded for some reason .. I can send thru text tho


----------



## BillOrdway (May 21, 2018)

close to primrose todd allie or jerrell?


----------



## leebhuntin (May 24, 2018)

Off Todd rd .. bout 2 miles off 27


----------



## firedog6510 (May 25, 2018)

7068090316 interested


----------



## leebhuntin (Jun 1, 2018)

Still looking for two.


----------



## leebhuntin (Jun 13, 2018)

The club is now full, thanks to all who were interested.


----------



## BullBoy1960 (Feb 2, 2019)

leebhuntin said:


> I have 314 acres looking for 2 members to have 7 total.
> The dues are $785 per member. 2 bucks and 3 does allowed. Everyone has their own private area. Wives and kids 16 and under can hunt free in that members area. No guest. Timber land with mostly thick pines with a few hardwood creek bottoms. The pines are big enough now that they can be hunted from the ground or in a short ladder stand and see pretty good. We have a camp about 5 miles away with power and water for a small camp fee paid every fall. There are a couple of campers that can be used but haven't been occupied in a few years. We have our own cooler to hang a deer if needed. We have a work weekend in the fall to bush hog roads, plant several food plots and work on camp, usually after Labor Day.  PM me if interested or text me at 678-951-6589  between 8am and 8pm, thanks. (We are now full, thanks to all for your interest.)


----------



## BullBoy1960 (Feb 2, 2019)

My name is William and I noticed your add from last year and wanted to know if it is full for 2019-2020


----------



## BullBoy1960 (Feb 2, 2019)

William Smith 678-326-7261


----------



## leebhuntin (Feb 19, 2019)

He William, I'm full for 2019 but thanks for your interest.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2019)

Let me know when u need it reopened.


----------

